# Connect Macbook Pro to HDTV



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if this is the right cable to connect my Macbook Pro (with DVI out) to my Philips HDTV (with HDMI in).

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=1023104&p_id=2505&seq=1&format=2#description

Thanks,


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

that be the one. You will need RCA for audio


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> that be the one. You will need RCA for audio


The MacBook Pros have a Mini TOSLink built in to the headphone jack. Order a Mini TOSLink to standard TOSLink cable from Monoprice as well.

That way you can get 5.1 audio from DVD's etc.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> The MacBook Pros have a Mini TOSLink built in to the headphone jack. Order a Mini TOSLink to standard TOSLink cable from Monoprice as well.
> 
> That way you can get 5.1 audio from DVD's etc.


I ordered last night and they already sent me a tracking number. Phooey.

Is the Mini TOSLink on all Macbook Pros? Mine was purchased in late 2006.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Anything with an Intel processor has one. Even the Mac Mini's have them.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I forgot about that. My shiny new Al iMac has one.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Nifty! I had no idea.

But then I will also need a switch or splitter because all my TOSlink connections are maxxed out... and that is with one switch in the mix already. I am thinking of getting this splitter to use in reverse between my powered switch and DVD recorder & DVD player:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...s_id=1042301&p_id=966&seq=1&format=4#feedback

The reviews are mixed, but most of the negative comments are old and the more recent reviews seem more positive.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

You will need to go into your DVD Player application preferences and under Disc Setup you will need to select "Digital Out" under the Audio Output tab.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> You will need to go into your DVD Player application preferences and under Disc Setup you will need to select "Digital Out" under the Audio Output tab.


Thanks for the info. Is that only for DVDs? What about video files on disk that I will play through Front Row?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

DVD's are the only thing that will play back in 5.1 at the moment.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey all, Just wanted to say thinks again for this info. Got it hooked up and it's working great. Even have my Harmony remote controlling the MacBook Pro when connected to my 47" Philips TV. Nice!

Glad I went for the toslink cable even if it isn't 5.1 because the RCA cables were producing feedback. A ground loop isolator probably would have fixed it, but I didn't bother digging one out since the toslink cable was on the way.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ibglowin said:


> The MacBook Pros have a Mini TOSLink built in to the headphone jack. Order a Mini TOSLink to standard TOSLink cable from Monoprice as well.
> 
> That way you can get 5.1 audio from DVD's etc.


Dang. Ya know I forgot about that. I think my Macbook has that. I will have to look tonight.


----------

